# Natwest Bank statement/transaction history for fianc�/spouse visa application



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

*Natwest Bank statement/transaction history for fiancé/spouse visa application*

I bank with natwest bank, and am preparing to apply for UK fiancé visa. My questions are;

1. would the ECO accept my bank statement downloaded and printed online?
2. or should I request for my transaction history statement to be sent to my address?, as that might be more official than my statement downloaded and printed online.

I am currently not in the UK, so only have this 2 option to get copies my bank statement/transaction history.

I await contribution that will answer my questions in this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## kimfitz11988 (Nov 21, 2013)

My husband also banks with Natwest, and we have just submitted our application with the downloaded and printed versions of the statements. He was told by the people at the bank that the printed ones are perfectly acceptable for the UKBA. Of course, this is assuming that the people at the bank having a good knowledge of the UKBA, so I guess it's up to you how much you trust that. I can keep you posted after we hear about our decision. Good luck.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

We did the same as above. We asked for a stamp certifying them as originals but two locations refused. In any case, it showed the 6 months of wage slips paid into an account in his name, so hopefully that's fine (have not had decision on spouse visa yet).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Downloaded and printed out statement must either be stamped by bank on every page, or accompanied by a bank's letter authenticating it.


> 3.3.4.
> Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts (the account itself does not have to be exclusively online) as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/285985/IDI6.doc.pdf


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

You will need to order the bank statements through the post, the online versions will most likely not be accepted unless they are stamped by the Natwest. Unfortunately Natwest have stopped stamping any statements from the middle of last year. 

Do not order 'transaction history' as these are different to actual bank statements. Transaction histories are free, but Natwest charge £5 for duplicate bank statements. 

I bank with Natwest and found out these things when I had to supply the statements for my wife's visa.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

The statements my husband had printed directly at the bank were on letterhead. They did not charge and, as I said, they refused at two locations to stamp the pages. It did just show the amounts matching the wage slips as being paid into his account in his name on matching dates...I'm not certain if this is transaction history or a statement to be honest. Thoughts? It's been 17 working days and we haven't had a request for further information. Can I assume that if this wasn't what they wanted then it would be something they may just request as further evidence from us? It was something the bank printed (he didn't print them himself) but I'm not sure now if this makes a difference.

Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kimfitz11988 (Nov 21, 2013)

Angela, we are in the same situation. Now I wish I'd never replied to this thread in the first place, as now I'm just worrying, and the application is already sent off! We can't really change anything now. You said that you've been waiting seventeen business days. May I ask if you used the priority processing? 

Hang in there!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

kimfitz11988 said:


> Angela, we are in the same situation. Now I wish I'd never replied to this thread in the first place, as now I'm just worrying, and the application is already sent off! We can't really change anything now. You said that you've been waiting seventeen business days. May I ask if you used the priority processing?
> 
> Hang in there!


Hi there. I've (hopefully not too obnoxiously) just posted in another thread about this, too. With everything to submit, I (maybe stupidly?) assumed the NatWest logo...explaining the purpose to the bank etc...was sufficient. 

We (also stupidly perhaps) did not use priority since the processing times for January were sooo much faster than they appear to be now. The e-mail stating receipt of our application was sent to me on 25 February. Please do let me know if you hear anything! Will do the same in the 'post your timeline here' forum. Fingers crossed. More stress...lovely...


----------



## kimfitz11988 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll keep you updated when we hear back. We did get the priority processing, but my documents were sent later than yours. I just received the confirmation of receipt email on Monday. 

I'm trying to think about this logically and not worry too much. If so many people are having this issue, then there must be many people sending in the application with statements that are not stamped. If there's other documentation which corroborates what the bank statements show, like the pay slips, employment contracts, etc, then they can't possibly think that everyone is forging bank statements. The ECOs must have to use common sense and look at the applications somewhat holistically and not be so black and white about a detail like this. 

That's my hope anyway!


----------



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you all for response to my thread. 
I have decided I and my fiance download & print out our statement online and we have requested copies of our transaction history to be sent to us. We think to be on the safe side, we'll include both our online printed statements and transaction history sent to us by post in my visa application, as we are using the category A and D to meet the financial requirements.
I hope we are not mistaking on this? I will be submitting my application in few days.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kimfitz11988 said:


> I'll keep you updated when we hear back. We did get the priority processing, but my documents were sent later than yours. I just received the confirmation of receipt email on Monday.
> 
> I'm trying to think about this logically and not worry too much. If so many people are having this issue, then there must be many people sending in the application with statements that are not stamped. If there's other documentation which corroborates what the bank statements show, like the pay slips, employment contracts, etc, then they can't possibly think that everyone is forging bank statements. The ECOs must have to use common sense and look at the applications somewhat holistically and not be so black and white about a detail like this.
> 
> That's my hope anyway!


Well logic and reality are two different things!
The evidential requirement has always been very clear on statement - you submit either original statement sent to you by post from your bank, or get online statement stamped or accompanied by bank's letter. 
While they may take more lenient view when there are other corroborating pieces of evidence like original payslips etc, they are likely to be strict when it's the only firm evidence, such as for savings under Cat D. In any event bank statement is a crucial document establishing if one meets the financial requirement, so expect them to uphold a high threshold of conformity.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks as always for your advice, Joppa. I think the confusion here is that what we submitted meets all the UKBA guidelines IF you consider what was on the paper to be official stationery (had the bank's logo, etc) which to us it seemed to. Also, from my reading about NatWest specifically, it seems what they mail you in the post is identical to what we've submitted. This is what the bank also claims. I wish we had gotten an accompanying letter or stamps although, again, it seems NatWest no longer gives stamps except at one location basically that you can only find about by reading all of the threads on here (which I found that bit after). NatWest tells you what we've submitted is fine for the UKBA and, while I realise the UKBA doesn't give a crap about this as an excuse, it seems there's loads of confusion on this bank specifically. Everything else we submitted (6 mo salary route) was original and what we submitted meets the reqs IF it's considered letterhead so I guess we'll see. Very confusing and stressful indeed.

Does anyone know if this is something they would request as further evidence? Again, assuming everything else financial (6 mo salary) is original and solid? I know the UKBA website says if you submit 'a copy and not an original' then asking you for the original may be something they do.


----------

